# Irish working in Dubai



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

I know there are bucket loads of queries regarding attestation and taxation relating to UK & US workers, but I am having trouble finding answers in relation to Irish workers.
So here goes...

1) Does the UAE embassy in London take responsibility for Ireland also and if so what is procedure for have quals attested from Ireland?

2) The Irish revenue website is contradictary with regard to taxation and overseas employment. Are tax-free earnings in the UAE actually tax-free and if so do I need to follow any procedures to ensure compliance.

All contributions welcomed.


----------

